# Fingers crossed that my bacteria didn't all die :(



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Went to the island for the weekend for a family reunion (is was awesome) only to come home to my air pump OFF to my K1 moving bed filter!!!! Ive tested my waters and i do have alot of flow and constant fresh water dripping into the tank. I will be checking my water parameters every day for at least a week. Seems like the air was only off for 16hrs but I do understand it takes very little time for the oxygen to be depleted.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Guess you'll find out soon if a bunch of algae pops up or not.


----------

